# Itty has inflamed back muscles... 2 big lumps...



## kevin bradley

Itty(my little Beagle) isn't doing well. I noticed she was hobbling around the other day... well, yesterday I finally noticed her back muscles.... top side, back near her butt were super inflamed. Like balls sticking out of her back. We're headed to the Vet today. Anybody ever seen this?... she does jump around like crazy... leaping from couch to chair-- I'm wondering if she hurt herself. 

Hoping its nothing. Man, I'm keeping my Vet in business lately.


----------



## DaneMama

Yikes....Its hard for me to get an idea of what you're describing. But keep us posted! Healing thoughts to Itty!!!


----------



## kevin bradley

Nat, I know, I can't describe it real well. I looked up Dog muscle anatomy and the best I can tell is that her Gluteal Muscles(maybe) just seem real enlarged... note to all-- I make not concrete claim that I am right, just my best guess. 

Poor girl, I hope it doesn't have something to do w/ Hips. I know hip issues are typically with larger Dogs but I don't believe that always true. 

Will know more after 5pm. thanks


----------



## wags

Awww I have never heard this one, but I just want to say I am thinking of poor Itty. We have a 12 year old male beagle so my thoughts are with you hoping for the best.


----------



## kevin bradley

thanks Wags and Nat. I hope my little girl is alright. 

I found Itty (Bitty Bradley) about 5 years ago walking around downtown by herself. I took her to the shelter...she was actually microchipped. When the shelter tried to contact her owner, they found out they had left town. So I just kept her.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

kevin bradley said:


> Itty(my little Beagle) isn't doing well. I noticed she was hobbling around the other day... well, yesterday I finally noticed her back muscles.... top side, back near her butt were super inflamed. Like balls sticking out of her back. We're headed to the Vet today. Anybody ever seen this?... she does jump around like crazy... leaping from couch to chair-- I'm wondering if she hurt herself.
> 
> Hoping its nothing. Man, I'm keeping my Vet in business lately.


hope everything is well kevin


----------



## CavePaws

Aww, such a lucky pup that she found you. Hope her back is feeling better, keep us updated!


----------



## magicre

kevin bradley said:


> Nat, I know, I can't describe it real well. I looked up Dog muscle anatomy and the best I can tell is that her Gluteal Muscles(maybe) just seem real enlarged... note to all-- I make not concrete claim that I am right, just my best guess.
> 
> Poor girl, I hope it doesn't have something to do w/ Hips. I know hip issues are typically with larger Dogs but I don't believe that always true.
> 
> Will know more after 5pm. thanks


is it possible that she sat on a nest of something, like fireants?


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

magicre said:


> is it possible that she sat on a nest of something, like fireants?


ouch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## schtuffy

Aww, I love the story of how you took her in  I hope the bumps are nothing serious...wishing them away for you!!


----------



## Ania's Mommy

Poor Itty (I adore that name, by the way). Like others said, hopefully it's just a minor, easily fixable issue and she's on the mend in no time.


----------



## kevin bradley

Itty's fine. I feel like an idiot. Vet said those "bumps" are just fat(she's really not fat... about 22 lbs--she's a little Beagle)... and they definitely looked more enlarged to me. 

She was definitely hurt and could barely walk Wed. night. She wouldn't even jump on my legs on her hinds... and she always does that. She got an anti inflammatory shot and she is better though still walking kind of gingerly. The girl literally flies around from couch to chair back to couch like a maniac some days so I'm guessing she had a spill. 

She has the biggest heart... that little girl has about zero skill in the world. You know the post from Northwoods recently about her Dog breaking the jumping record? Yeah, Itty is probably the opposite and the least athletic. Don't get me wrong, she will TRY to jump. But instead of 22 feet, she would probably hit 2.2 feet. But if she fell, she'd pop right back up and try it again. 

Oh well, just an over worried Dad I guess. 

Sorry for the semi-false alarm


----------



## whiteleo

Glad all was o.k. and Itty should b up and runny again in no time. I think we all have those fat bumps!


----------



## chowder

Glad she is okay! Nothing wrong with being a concerned Dad. Better that then the opposite!


----------



## magicre

don't feel badly. we took bubba in, thinking he had mange.

he was shedding.

glad your baby is okay 

i'm breathing a sigh of relief....


----------



## DoglovingSenior

Glad that Itty is ok. Never apologize for contacting the forum about your worries!


----------



## wags

So happy to hear Ittys all good! These sweet pups have us worried at times, and when its good news ahhhh we relax again!


----------



## schtuffy

Glad they're just lovely lady lumps :wink:


----------



## Kea

kevin bradley said:


> Itty(my little Beagle) isn't doing well. I noticed she was hobbling around the other day... well, yesterday I finally noticed her back muscles.... top side, back near her butt were super inflamed. Like balls sticking out of her back. We're headed to the Vet today. Anybody ever seen this?... she does jump around like crazy... leaping from couch to chair-- I'm wondering if she hurt herself.
> 
> Hoping its nothing. Man, I'm keeping my Vet in business lately.


Hi. My dog has tender bumps above back legs on back. Just did some research. Apparently it is seen in overweight dogs but mine isn't! Anyway I also found photos of other dogs with this on both sides..called perirenal lumps. Fairly comon. My dog finds them a bit tender to the touch but seems fine and active. After all this time, hope you receive this.


----------

